# Sri Lanka cremating Muslims who died of coronavirus: Please Respect The Wishes Of Muslims!



## ShaikhKamal

https://www.colombotelegraph.com/in...esident-please-respect-the-wishes-of-muslims/

*Issue Of ‘Corona’ Cremations: Mr President, Please Respect The Wishes Of Muslims!*

FacebookTwitterWhatsAppShare
*By Haaris Mahmud –*




Haaris Mahmud

Since the beginning of time, humans have grappled with the reality and mystery of our mortality. To the scientific world, death may be purely biological and anatomical—the ceasing of brain functions, stopping of the heart etc. But, to the organised, scripture-based religions and the oral faith systems, death is a phenomenon with philosophical, theological and spiritual dimensions. From the ancient Egyptians who built the pyramids to our modern religious traditions, every culture develops rituals that help mourners find solace, connection, and meaning. These ceremonies help us cope with loss.

Scientists can’t yet say for sure what the fatality rate of the coronavirus is, because they’re not certain how many people have become infected with the disease. But they do have some estimates, and there is a widespread consensus that COVID-19 is most dangerous for many specially the elderly patients and those with pre-existing health burdens, although not limited to these groups. Deaths due to Coronavirus pandemic is increasing at an alarming rate. 

COVID-19 has been a test for our societies, and we are all learning and adapting as we respond to the virus. We understand the need for a range of steps to combat COVID-19. Unfortunately, in the guise of fighting this deadly virus, human dignity and rights have been taking a bashing as well. Our efforts to combat this virus won’t work unless we approach it holistically, which means taking great care to protect the most vulnerable and neglected people in society, both medically and economically. With the fatality rates on a rapid increase, the governments have been thinking about the critical issue of disposing the bodies rapidly and carefully to avoid spreading of infection. Part of the plan has been to cremate the bodies of those who fell victim to this deadly virus. Sri Lanka has also devised plans to cremate bodies so affected as well.

It is a matter of regret that this plan to resort to cremation of bodies have been taken without due cognizance of and due consultation with the religious communities adversely affected by this ruling. Particularly, this affects the religious susceptibilities of the Muslims and the Jews. In the case of Sri Lanka, this largely affects and cause concern to the Muslim community which constitute 10% of the population. The basis of objection is religious and does not in any way reflect negatively on the preparedness of the Muslims to cooperate with the authorities by putting a cog in the wheel in the process of controlling the pandemic. In fact, the Muslims have been cooperating with the government authorities fully. They even closed mosques, suspended Jumma weekly prayers and even the daily congregational prayers too. But, the subject of cremation is a very sensitive issue which cannot be considered as one which can be compromised or ignored as a first resort. 

For those of the Muslim faith, cremation is forbidden. Funeral rites for followers of Islam are prescribed by divine law, and they must bury their dead as quickly as possible – preferably within a day of death. The body should be treated with equal respect in both life and death. Burning the dead is considered a form of mutilation, forbidden by Allah. The sanctity of the dead body and the importance of religious burial is therefore an integral component of religious practice for Muslims, as well as Jews as well. Hence cremation is forbidden in Islam and Judaism. It is therefore insensitive for a government to impose a cremation upon the loved ones of these communities, thus adding further anguish and trauma to bereaved families, who themselves may be in self-isolation at the time of cremation. The body of a dead Muslim is as sacred as the body of a living Muslim. Handling should be gentle and respectful. To them, once the soul has gone and the body is dead, they still feel pained if it is not treated properly.

International human rights law, notably the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR), which Sri Lanka has signed and ratified, requires that restrictions on human rights in the name of public health or a public emergency meet requirements of legality, evidence-based necessity, and proportionality. Restrictions must, at a minimum, be provided for and carried out in accordance with the law. They must be strictly necessary to achieve a legitimate objective, the least intrusive and restrictive available to reach the objective, based on scientific evidence, neither arbitrary nor discriminatory in application, of limited duration, respectful of human dignity, and subject to review. 

The Government of Sri Lanka (GoSL) should therefore respect the wishes of religious minorities in line with international and constitutional obligations that protects freedom of thought, belief and religion, and amend the proposed ruling to ensure no Muslim family is forced to undergo the trauma of seeing their loved one cremated. GoSL should initiate discussions with the ACJU and other civil Muslim bodies to arrive at an acceptable consensus. 

There is a point of view emerging in Sri Lanka promoted by some hate groups, especially after the Easter Sunday that Muslims seems to enjoy special privileges in Sri Lanka, not afforded by the other communities. This is a warped view to say the least. It is a right of any community to defend their cultural identity and rights; so are the Muslims. Religious, intellectual, and cultural diversity and differences are universal facts that must be accepted by all. By doing so, we reflect a high level of awareness and respect for everyone’s rights and freedoms. Religious beliefs, which are the source of moral and ethical fundamentals in society, must be duly respected through mutual tolerance. For tolerance to work and to bring about coexistence in society, there needs to be a mutual effort by all parties/stakeholders.

The right to culture – and the right to take part in culture – was, at first, purely an individual right, as provided by Article 15 of the International Covenant on Economic Social and Cultural Rights (ICESCR). However, the right to take part in culture has been expanded through a wider interpretation of Article 27 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR), which affirms the right to culture for members of minorities and indigenous peoples. Article 27 specifically stipulates that persons belonging to ethnic, religious or linguistic minorities ‘shall not be denied the right, in community with other members of their group, to enjoy their own culture’. Although the language is quite generic, it is now accepted that positive protection is required to realize the provisions of Article 27. 

The rights of persons belonging to minorities and indigenous peoples to enjoy their own culture are thus permanent. Importantly, their realization may need special measures. Such special measures are well recognized in international law as not being discriminatory, and are mandatory, rather than discretionary as some states have indicated. Therefore, state policies that simply provide for non-interference in the right to culture of minorities and indigenous peoples do not fulfil the current obligations of states under the prevailing interpretation of contemporary international law. Prohibition of or disrespect towards ‘religion or belief systems, rites and ceremonies’ violates both the right to culture and the freedom of religion. One has to bear in mind that religious/cultural expressions of members of minorities and indigenous peoples require additional protection, as the former are inherently vulnerable because of their non-dominance in the society.

The European Court of HR has noted: ‘_an emerging international consensus … recognising the special needs of minorities and an obligation to protect their security, identity and lifestyle … not only for the purpose of safeguarding the interests of the minorities themselves but to preserve a cultural diversity of value to the whole community_’ (Chapman v. The United Kingdom) 

*Appeal To The HE The President *

The Muslim community therefore crave the indulgence of HE The President Gotabaya Rajapaksa that due regard is paid to the susceptibilities of the community by accordingly amending the proposed ruling to cremate all bodies of Corona victims, to accommodate the wishes of the Muslim bereaved families. UK can be cited as an example. 

A similar controversy arose in the UK as well when the UK also planned to introduce the Coronavirus Bill 2019-21 and the Muslim organizations and other faith groups raised concerns about the piece of legislation. As it was written, the bill would have allowed designated local authorities to cremate bodies against the wishes of the deceased. Upon an amendment proposed by a British MP Naz Shah, the government agreed for same, with the House supporting her in achieving such amendment, which now clarifies that 

‘_both national and local authorities “must have regard to the desirability of disposing of a dead person’s body or other remains – in accordance with the person’s wishes, if known, or otherwise in a way that appears consistent with the person’s religion or beliefs, if known_.”

Although it is not the ideal , the amendment provisions at least reflected the readiness of the authorities to respect and consider the religious beliefs when dealing with the crisis. Of course, if a local authority is overwhelmed and is of the considered view that suitable arrangements are not available that do not compromise public health, then cremations may still go ahead. To avoid this situation arising, there is definitely a responsibility cast on the Muslim community to ensure that authorities are not in a position where they believe that no other suitable arrangements are available without compromising public health. This same approach can be adopted in Sri Lanka as well. 

We hope the saner counsel will prevail and the government take quick action without providing those hate peddlers another opportunity to use this issue to provoke further hatred against the Muslim community which has already been put through difficult times of demonization particularly in the Post –Easter Sunday period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

I hope SL Government will look into this


----------



## Nilu Pule

Should be done in India as well. Burying infected bodies is risky, cremation is full proof

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ShaikhKamal

Nilu Pule said:


> Should be fine in India as well. Burying infected bodies is risky, cremation is full proof



For those of the Muslim faith, cremation is forbidden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Srilanka should do what is absolutely safe for their country for now. Only after proper assessment, burial in the ground should be allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prashantazazel

ShaikhKamal said:


> For those of the Muslim faith, cremation is forbidden.


For most of us, the living are more important than the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilu Pule

ShaikhKamal said:


> For those of the Muslim faith, cremation is forbidden.


Sri Lanka is a Buddhist country. 
India is a secular country where the constitution allows the state to prohibit harmful religious practices.

Muslims staying in non Muslim countries should know the risks of living in non Muslim countries.

Saudi Arabia does not allow churches or temples. Even destroys idols of Hindus at the airport.

I see no Muslim protesting for rights of Non Muslims. Why the double standards?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> Sri Lanka is a Buddhist country.
> India is a secular country where the constitution allows the state to prohibit harmful religious practices.
> 
> Muslims staying in non Muslim countries should know the risks of living in non Muslim countries.
> 
> Saudi Arabia does not allow churches or temples. Even destroys idols of Hindus at the airport.
> 
> I see no Muslim protesting for rights of Non Muslims. Why the double standards?



Why will we fight for the rights of non muslims? We will fight for the Muslims no matter where they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

srilanka it already turning anti muslim just like India, so wont be surprised if it doesnt pay heed to the sentiments of its minorities. There is medical question as well as ethical, on what basis is it assumed that cremation is the only way to curb the pandemic or the buried body may cause risk to the population, there are certain chemical processes which can be done, the body can be wrapped up in the body bag and in the coffin will most probably highly unlikely to pose any harm to the living population. Cremation is considered hindu/ non islamic, the muslims consider that a burning body amounts to torturing soul of the dead person and burial rites are considered essential for them. Hope atleast in mad anti islamic rage the charred remains are not disposed off and allow their burial rites.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> Why will we fight for the rights of non muslims? We will fight for the Muslims no matter where they are.


Don't expect non Muslims to entertain your religious requests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

How are these issues handled in countries like Indonesia and Malaysia?

@Indos any thoughts?



JafarQureshi said:


> Why will we fight for the rights of non muslims? We will fight for the Muslims no matter where they are.



Let us not fight with this topic...Suggest us the best way to handle this situation if doctors advices not to bury any infected bodies...


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> Don't expect non Muslims to entertain your religious requests.



We never request. We demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

W.11 said:


> srilanka it already turning anti muslim just like India, so wont be surprised if it doesnt pay heed to the sentiments of its minorities. There is medical question as well as ethical, on what basis is it assumed that cremation is the only way to curb the pandemic or the buried body may cause risk to the population, there are certain chemical processes which can be done, the body can be wrapped up in the body bag and in the coffin will most probably highly unlikely to pose any harm to the living population. Cremation is considered hindu/ non islamic, the muslims consider that a burning body amounts to torturing soul of the dead person and burial rites are considered essential for them. Hope atleast in mad anti islamic rage the charred remains are not disposed off and allow their burial rites.
> 
> regards


This is right. There is no medical evidence that cremation is superior to burial in terms of mitigating risk of infection from a dead body. Evidence may arise to the contrary but I don't think there is any at present.

Edit: regarding covid19 specifically I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JafarQureshi

Kaniska said:


> Let us not fight with this topic...Suggest us the best way to handle this situation if doctors advices not to bury any infected bodies...



Doctors are not Allah (swt).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Nilu Pule said:


> Should be done in India as well. Burying infected bodies is risky, cremation is full proof



Full proof from not increasing pollution in this world?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JafarQureshi

masterchief_mirza said:


> This is right. There is no medical evidence that cremation is superior to burial in terms of mitigating risk of infection from a dead body. Evidence may arise to the contrary but I don't think there is any at present.
> 
> Edit: regarding covid19 specifically I mean.



They are just using Wuhan virus as an excuse to persecute Muslims. First shutting down the Masjids and now cremation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umar Nazir

we are facing such a embarrassing situation through the world because we Muslims are scattered and most of them forget the Hadees of our beloved Prophet Hazrat Mohammed (S.A.W) that *"Muslims are one nation" *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

JafarQureshi said:


> They are just using Wuhan virus as an excuse to persecute Muslims. First shutting down the Masjids and now cremation.


Yeah... I don't think you are who you say you are buddy.

Nothing wrong in shutting down mosques. Every sane Muslim would accept this.

Cremation: no need at present as there is no evidence that covid transmission is greater as a consequence of burials than cremations. 

Burials should occur as quickly as possible and after the body wrapping and casket is thoroughly decontaminated. Only one or two individuals should be allowed to handle the body.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> We never request. We demand.


You can demand all you want. But do you have the power to get your demands passed is the main question.

If you follow things in Sri Lanka, you would know it's going to be the next Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> You can demand all you want. But do you have the power to get your demands passed is the main question.
> 
> If you follow things in Sri Lanka, you would know it's going to be the next Myanmar.



I waa wondering the same thing.

While this forum loves to punch Hindus, it's actually Buddhists who are going Mongol.


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> You can demand all you want. But do you have the power to get your demands passed is the main question.
> 
> If you follow things in Sri Lanka, you would know it's going to be the next Myanmar.



We Muslims will cut off oil & gas supplies to Sri Lanka if they do not mend their ways and listen to us.


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> They are just using Wuhan virus as an excuse to persecute Muslims. First shutting down the Masjids and now cremation.


What a load of bs. 
In India all temples and churches have closed down voluntarily. Meanwhile there are hundreds of videos of Muslims congregating in masjids.

I don't blame the Muslims. I blame the government which does not understand lathis won't do the trick. You need more than that


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> What a load of bs.
> In India all temples and churches have closed down voluntarily. Meanwhile there are hundreds of videos of Muslims congregating in masjids.
> 
> I don't blame the Muslims. I blame the government which does not understand lathis won't do the trick. You need more than that



Your lathis cannot not stop muslims from going to masjids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugen

JafarQureshi said:


> We never request. We demand.


Disgusting attitude, esp. when you have no power. Every one can talk big, but be afraid the day you get put in your place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> We Muslims will cut off oil & gas supplies to Sri Lanka if they do not mend their ways and listen to us.


I don't think your gulf brothers will do that. But you can always go to those countries and protest against those munafiq rulers. Don't forget to stream though 



JafarQureshi said:


> Your lathis cannot not stop muslims from going to masjids.


I know. I know. 

If someone deliberately endangers lives of others, their right to life should stand null and void. But Modi isn't as hard as you think him to be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JafarQureshi

Mugen said:


> Disgusting attitude, esp. when you have no power. Every one can talk big, but be afraid the day you get put in your place.



We have the power, brother. Don't underestimate the power of our Islamic brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> I waa wondering the same thing.
> 
> While this forum loves to punch Hindus, it's actually Buddhists who are going Mongol.


Hindus are easy targets. Buddhists have repealed their attacks in Myanmar, Sri Lanka and Thailand.


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> I don't think your gulf brothers will do that. But you can always go to those countries and protest against those munafiq rulers. Don't forget to stream though



Wait and watch how Sri Lanka is going to cave in.



Nilu Pule said:


> I know. I know.
> 
> If someone deliberately endangers lives of others, their right to life should stand null and void. But Modi isn't as hard as you think him to be



We are not afraid of your low IQ Modi joker and his Modi toadies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Minor issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> You can demand all you want. But do you have the power to get your demands passed is the main question.
> 
> If you follow things in Sri Lanka, you would know it's going to be the next Myanmar.



I waa wondering the same thing.

While this forum loves to punch Hindus, it's actually Buddhists who are going Mongol.


Nilu Pule said:


> Hindus are easy targets. Buddhists have repealed their attacks in Myanmar, Sri Lanka and Thailand.



You forget that China is spiritually Buddhist.


----------



## Mugen

JafarQureshi said:


> We have the power, brother. Don't underestimate the power of our Islamic brotherhood.


Muslims are being killed left, right and center, where is this power and brotherhood you speak of? You are more delusional than I had thought.


----------



## dbc

masterchief_mirza said:


> This is right. There is no medical evidence that cremation is superior to burial in terms of mitigating risk of infection from a dead body. Evidence may arise to the contrary but I don't think there is any at present.
> 
> Edit: regarding covid19 specifically I mean.



You think SARS-COV2 / COVID is fire proof? Cremation is safer, some virus like Smallpox can survive in a cadaver for years and contaminate ground water.



> *Viruses such as Ebola and Marburg are highly infectious and are readily transmitted by contact with infected blood, secretions, and organs. Most of the known outbreaks of these zoonotic viruses *have started with individuals who acquired their infections from wildlife but have spread via healthcare facilities (when staff have unknowingly become infected from the index case(s) and have subsequently spread the infection to other communities where they live and work). Great care should be exercised *when dealing with those who have died of such infections and staff should be trained in the handling of cadavers in these situations*.



https://isid.org/guide/infectionprevention/humancadavers/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> We have the power, brother. Don't underestimate the power of our Islamic brotherhood.


Muslim brotherhood is banned in many Muslim countries.


JafarQureshi said:


> Wait and watch how Sri Lanka is going to cave in.


They destroyed well trained and well armed LTTE. Do you think have any chance? Forget the Buddhists, even Sri Lankan Christians attacked Muslims after Easter bombings. 



JafarQureshi said:


> We are not afraid of your low IQ Modi joker and his Modi toadies.


Tell that to your brothers in here. Fear of Modi had forced them to send their burqa clad women to protest while the men sat at home. What do you think about Muslim women being sent out to protest on the streets?
@padamchen


----------



## Safriz

There is nothing evidence of Corona viruse propagating by dead bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Umar Nazir said:


> we are facing such a embarrassing situation through the world because we Muslims are scattered and most of them forget the Hadees of our beloved Prophet Hazrat Mohammed (S.A.W) that *"Muslims are one nation" *


Give citizenship to Afghans if your govt refuses fight the govt otherwise it's against what's you said above


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> Muslim brotherhood is banned in many Muslim countries.



Muslim brotherhood is core strength of Islam. Every Muslim is part of it and it is thriving.



Nilu Pule said:


> They destroyed well trained and well armed LTTE. Do you think have any chance? Forget the Buddhists, even Sri Lankan Christians attacked Muslims after Easter bombings.



They will pay the price for this persecution. 



Nilu Pule said:


> Tell that to your brothers in here. Fear of Modi had forced them to send their burqa clad women to protest while the men sat at home. What do you think about Muslim women being sent out to protest on the streets?
> @padamchen



How do you know who is behind the burqa? Man or Woman?


----------



## Rollno21

Safriz said:


> There is nothing evidence of Corona viruse propagating by dead bodies.


Try handling one which is infected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Rollno21 said:


> Try handling one which is infected


Done it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

JafarQureshi said:


> Muslim brotherhood is core strength of Islam. Every Muslim is part of it and it is thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> They will pay the price for this persecution.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know who is behind the burqa? Man or Woman?


bro this situation not remains forever, its temporary situation, world will recover soon InshaAllah and all these ban will be lifted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

We wash the dead bodies here in UK after 12 hours of death. Nothing happens to us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Nilu Pule said:


> Muslim brotherhood is banned in many Muslim countries.
> 
> They destroyed well trained and well armed LTTE. Do you think have any chance? Forget the Buddhists, even Sri Lankan Christians attacked Muslims after Easter bombings.
> 
> 
> Tell that to your brothers in here. Fear of Modi had forced them to send their burqa clad women to protest while the men sat at home. What do you think about Muslim women being sent out to protest on the streets?
> @padamchen



Nonsense.

Pule, don't be naive ...

While the women were diverting national attention, their men were collecting swords, guns, bricks, and setting up highpoint fortified points with mobile and fixed metal frame catapults fashioned like in Syria and Lebanon and Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> Muslim brotherhood is core strength of Islam. Every Muslim is part of it and it is thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> They will pay the price for this persecution.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know who is behind the burqa? Man or Woman?


1. Go to Saudia Arabia and tell the police you are part of Muslim brotherhood.
2. So commence Ghazwa e Sri Lanka.
3. Fair enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

dbc said:


> You think SARS-COV2 / COVID is fire proof? Cremation is safer, some virus like Smallpox can survive in a cadaver for years and contaminate ground water.
> 
> 
> 
> https://isid.org/guide/infectionprevention/humancadavers/


I read your article carefully. 

1) It mentions nothing of corona viruses and speaks of other families of viruses (e.g. Ebola and Marburg which are flaviviruses) and other microbe types. 

2) Cremation still requires body handling. If a body is put into a leak proof bag and the external bag surface decontaminated, it is safe to handle thereafter with appropriate gloves etc. After that it can be either cremated or buried safely as far as I can ascertain. Leak proof bags stop theoretical contamination of the water table. Of course this is resource dependent. But if thousands of dead bodies start spilling onto our streets - which won't happen with this virus - at that point, any solution for disposal will have to do. We're not at that point and it's unlikely as the death rate is still around 5% on average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Pule, don't be naive ...
> 
> While the women were diverting national attention, their men were collecting swords, guns, bricks, and setting up highpoint fortified points with mobile and fixed metal frame catapults fashioned like in Syria and Lebanon and Palestine.


You are right. I forgot that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Safriz said:


> Done it


Yeah trust you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> Some things are done openly and some are done privately.


I agree with that.


----------



## Khanivore

Nilu Pule said:


> Don't expect non Muslims to entertain your religious requests.


Would you allow the right to bury an infected dead body of someone from the Jewish faith?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

masterchief_mirza said:


> I read your article carefully.
> 
> 1) It mentions nothing of corona viruses and speaks of other families of viruses (e.g. Ebola and Marburg which are flaviviruses) and other microbe types.
> 
> 2) Cremation still requires body handling. If a body is put into a leak proof bag and the external bag surface decontaminated, it is safe to handle thereafter with appropriate gloves etc. After that it can be either cremated or buried safely as far as I can ascertain. Leak proof bags stop theoretical contamination of the water table. Of course this is resource dependent. But if thousands of dead bodies start spilling onto our streets - which won't happen with this virus - at that point, any solution for disposal will have to do. We're not at that point and it's unlikely as the death rate is still around 5% on average.



EU directive
https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/sites/de...g-of-bodies-or-persons-dying-from-COVID19.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JafarQureshi

Khanivore said:


> Would you allow the right to bury an infected dead body of someone from the Jewish faith?



They better be.


----------



## Nilu Pule

Khanivore said:


> Would you allow the right to bury an infected dead body of someone from the Jewish faith?


No.
Even the Indian Christians are following the lockdown voluntarily. But Muslims are violating by gathering in Mosques during the lockdown.
Indian Muslims pretend to be the biggest followers of the Indian constitution but they are they the only ones to put Sharia above it.

I will tag some Indian Muslims.
@jamahir @AfrazulMandal @KhanBaba2 @The_Showstopper @GHALIB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

Nilu Pule said:


> *No.*


Something tells me you said "No." just for argument sake. 
Yeah, just try stopping the people of Jewish faith from burying _their_ loved ones. Good luck with that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> No.
> Even the Indian Christians are following the lockdown voluntarily. But Muslims are violating by gathering in Mosques during the lockdown.
> Indian Muslims pretend to be the biggest followers of the Indian constitution they are they the only ones to put Sharia above it.
> 
> I will tag some Indian Muslims.
> @jamahir @AfrazulMandal @KhanBaba2 @The_Showstopper @GHALIB



Why should muslims follow your pagan constitution? All Muslims are mandated to follow sharia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanivore

JafarQureshi said:


> Why should muslims follow your pagan constitution? All Muslims are mandated to follow sharia.


Imagine the cries for humanity if the Muslims banned Hindus from cremating their dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilu Pule

Khanivore said:


> Something tells me you said "No." just for argument sake.
> Yeah, just try stopping the people of Jewish faith from burying _their_ loved ones. Good luck with that one.


We have only handful of Jews in India. Most Indians haven't met a Jew. My state has some Jews they called Benni Israeli. Even I haven't met one. Wherever they are they mind their business and follow the law. 

But Indian has many indigenous Muslims and even tens of millions from Bangladesh who love to break the law and think they are above the constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> We have only handful of Jews in India. Most Indians haven't met a Jew. My state has some Jews they called Benni Israeli. Even I haven't met one. Wherever they are they mind their business and follow the law.
> 
> But Indian has many indigenous Muslims and even tens of millions from Bangladesh who love to break the law and think they are above the constitution.



If you pagans make idiotic laws like banning beef, then those idiotic laws are meant to be broken. Muslims will always follow sharia. You pagans can go cry a river.


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> Why should muslims follow your pagan constitution? All Muslims are mandated to follow sharia.


No one forced them to. They created a separate Islamic country for themselves and then refused to migrate to their Islamic utopia. They chose to live off freebies given to them by Pagans. A case of weak Imaan.



Khanivore said:


> Imagine the cries for humanity if the Muslims banned Hindus from cremating their dead.


You do much worse. Kidnap and rape underage Hindu girls and forcibly convert them.

Do you think a psychopath changes his heart listening to cries of his victims?


----------



## Safriz

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah trust you


Yeah .
Viruses don't survive after person is dead.
Bacteria do


----------



## masterchief_mirza

dbc said:


> EU directive
> https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/sites/de...g-of-bodies-or-persons-dying-from-COVID19.pdf


Sorry I cannot download it on my phone but as I said, I have no problem if it's scientifically proven that covid is a higher transmission risk by burial than by cremation. My own opinion is that it is likely that a leak proof sanitised bag provides the necessary and same level of protection whether that bag is then dumped in the ground or into the cremation equipment. I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## StormBreaker

Safriz said:


> Yeah .
> Viruses don't survive after person is dead.
> Bacteria do


Bacteria is individual organism, unicellular.
Unlike viruses which aren’t living units rather just RNA strands, similar to a dead hair flying in air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

Nilu Pule said:


> No one forced them to. They created a separate Islamic country for themselves and then refused to migrate to their Islamic utopia. They chose to live off freebies given to them by Pagans. A case of Low Iman.



You low IQ sanghis will not get it. They stayed back in India to help us at the time of with Ghazwa-e-Hind.


----------



## SIPRA

masterchief_mirza said:


> Sorry I cannot download it on my phone but as I said, I have no problem if it's scientifically proven that covid is a higher transmission risk by burial than by cremation. My own opinion is that it is likely that a leak proof sanitised bag provides the necessary and same level of protection whether that bag is then dumped in the ground or into the cremation equipment. I'm happy to be corrected.



In Pakistan, government is burying the Corona virus victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

StormBreaker said:


> Bacteria is individual organism, unicellular.
> Unlike viruses which aren’t living units rather just RNA strands, similar to a dead hair flying in air


Yes and that's why their life depends on host? Which is dead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> You low IQ sanghis will not get it. They stayed back in India to help us at the time of with Ghazwa-e-Hind.


I know that. But do you have the courage to launch Ghazwa e Hind offline?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

A Muslim is Muslim even dead. They are forbidden to cause damage to environment as it's a sin.

Either bury them at Sea or have volunteers handle their last rites as per their constitutional religious rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SIPRA said:


> In Pakistan, government is burying the Corona virus victims.


Which is justifiable. 

The point I'm making is that handling of an individual body is required and occurs to a similar degree whether sent for burial or cremation. Until we have robots moving bodies from hospital to the crematorium/burial ground, the risk is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

masterchief_mirza said:


> Which is justifiable.
> 
> The point I'm making is that handling of an individual body is required and occurs to a similar degree whether sent for burial or cremation. Until we have robots moving bodies from hospital to the crematorium/burial ground, the risk is there.



offer them the Makli Takli graveyard.


----------



## Khanivore

Nilu Pule said:


> No one forced them to. They created a separate Islamic country for themselves and then refused to migrate to their Islamic utopia. *They chose to live off freebies given to them by Pagans.* A case of weak Imaan.


"Freebies" as in what? This is news to me. Since when was India a welfare state? Tell me more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

JafarQureshi said:


> Don't doubt the power and determination of Muslims.



Sooner or later you are going to be booted out of this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mentee said:


> Sooner or later you are going to be booted out of this forum


Why?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

JafarQureshi said:


> Don't doubt the power and determination of Muslims.


Have your noticed that the things you say are totally different to what other Pakistanis say?

In fact, you talk like nilu pilu.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SIPRA

Khanivore said:


> Since when was India a welfare state?



For thousands of years, before Muslim came and polluted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Nilu Pule said:


> Why?


Coz I suspect him of a closest sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanivore

Nilu Pule said:


> You do much worse. Kidnap and rape underage Hindu girls and forcibly convert them.


?? WTF do you mean, "You do much worse"?

Are you forgetting the public lynching of Muslims in India and the countless rape of women and children in India. Gang rapes ring a bell?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilu Pule

masterchief_mirza said:


> In fact, you talk like nilu pilu.


He isn't a false flagger. He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths. 
He is a Muslim. Only idiots will accuse him of being a non Muslim



Mentee said:


> Coz I suspect him of a closest sanghi


No way. I read his posts.

He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths. He knows in which topics to quote what. No sanghi can do that


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> He isn't a false flagger. He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths.
> He is a Muslim. Only idiots will accuse him of being a non Muslim



most muslims would lose a debate with Mubarak Patel too.

man can train a dolphin to balance a ball on his nose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

T


Khanivore said:


> ?? WTF do you mean, "You do much worse"?
> 
> Are you forgetting the public lynching of Muslims in India and the countless rape of women and children in India. Gang rapes ring a bell?


ThEy protest in support of Hindu rapists of Muslim minors. No point arguing with such mentality.



Nilu Pule said:


> He isn't a false flagger. He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths.
> He is a Muslim. Only idiots will accuse him of being a non Muslim
> 
> 
> No way. I read his posts.
> 
> He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths. He knows in which topics to quote what. No sanghi can do that


Nilu Bhai, he parrots your own definitions of "Pakistanis" and "Muslims". Clearly he read whatever book you wrote. No wonder you like him.


----------



## Nilu Pule

masterchief_mirza said:


> T
> 
> ThEy protest in support of Hindu rapists of Muslim minors. No point arguing with such mentality.


Infact the lawyer who fought for that girl was Kashmiri Pundit refugee whose family was expelled by Kashmiri Muslims.

On other hand Muslim trustees of Ajmer Sharif dargah raped many underage Hindu girls and they got away with it. People like you crying victimhood is pretty messed up. Now don't cry foul when you get taste of your own medicine in the future
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajmer_rape_case


Khanivore said:


> ?? WTF do you mean, "You do much worse"?
> 
> Are you forgetting the public lynching of Muslims in India and the countless rape of women and children in India. Gang rapes ring a bell?


----------



## Valar.

Nilu Pule said:


> He isn't a false flagger. He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths.
> He is a Muslim. Only idiots will accuse him of being a non Muslim
> 
> 
> No way. I read his posts.
> 
> He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths. He knows in which topics to quote what. No sanghi can do that



Either he is a false flagger or an ex Muslim or both (as an ex Muslim from Bharat).

Or he is non Muslim who is slightly informative on Islam and Muslim.

Either way, I wouldn't consider him as 'well versed'.

Though my personal bet would be on an ex Muslim from Bharat.

Among ex Muslims, it's a common theme to act like an extremist online so that others(both Muslims and non Muslims) can hate Islam and Muslims. I know, because I am an agnostic from Muslim background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

Nilu Pule said:


> I will tag some Indian Muslims.
> @jamahir @AfrazulMandal @KhanBaba2 @The_Showstopper @GHALIB



You have a wrong number here.


----------



## padamchen

Cashew said:


> Either he is a false flagger or an ex Muslim or both (as an ex Muslim from Bharat).
> 
> Or he is non Muslim who is slightly informative on Islam and Muslim.
> 
> Either way, I wouldn't consider him as 'well versed'.
> 
> Though my personal bet would be on an ex Muslim from Bharat.
> 
> Among ex Muslims, it's a common theme to act like an extremist online so that others(both Muslims and non Muslims) can hate Islam and Muslims. I know, because I am an agnostic from Muslim background



I dint think there is anything called an ex Muslim.

Apostasy is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Cashew said:


> Among ex Muslims, it's a common theme to act like an extremist online so that others(both Muslims and non Muslims) can hate Islam and Muslims. I know, because I am an agnostic from Muslim background


Doing that on a forum which has very few non Muslims is pointless.

I watch videos of ex Muslims from Pakistan even they aren't well versed with Qur'an and Hadiths. They just use material which is readily available on Google. This guy knows more than that. Like he studied at a madarasa or something


----------



## Valar.

padamchen said:


> I dint think there is anything called an ex Muslim.
> 
> Apostasy is banned.



That's not the topic at hand here


----------



## Khanivore

Nilu Pule said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajmer_rape_case


Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Cashew said:


> That's not the topic at hand here



So you are being factually inaccurate because of that?


----------



## Valar.

Nilu Pule said:


> Doing that on a forum which has very few non Muslims is pointless.
> 
> I watch videos of ex Muslims from Pakistan even they aren't well versed with Qur'an and Hadiths. They just use material which is readily available on Google. This guy knows more than that. Like he studied at a madarasa or something



There are guys who are genuinely extremists and then there are guys who act like one. He just acts like one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Nilu Pule said:


> Infact the lawyer who fought for that girl was Kashmiri Pundit refugee whose family was expelled by Kashmiri Muslims.
> 
> On other hand Muslim trustees of Ajmer Sharif dargah raped many underage Hindu girls and they got away with it. People like you crying victimhood is pretty messed up. Now don't cry foul when you get taste of your own medicine in the future
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajmer_rape_case


Protests by "civil society" in support of rapists for ulterior reasons is the uniquely Indian problem I am describing, not isolated incidents by scumbags, which occur everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Khanivore said:


> Wikipedia.


https://indianexpress.com/article/i...ender-of-an-accused-opens-old-wounds-5076914/

Now you will say fake Hindu media. And grooming gangs of UK don't exist. I understand


----------



## Valar.

padamchen said:


> So you are being factually inaccurate because of that?



It's a detailed topic which needs a lot of debate.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Apologism for rape by civil society, just like apologism for terrorism (samjhota express) by the same civil society is inevitably a uniquely Indian experience.



Cashew said:


> Either he is a false flagger or an ex Muslim or both (as an ex Muslim from Bharat).
> 
> Or he is non Muslim who is slightly informative on Islam and Muslim.
> 
> Either way, I wouldn't consider him as 'well versed'.
> 
> Though my personal bet would be on an ex Muslim from Bharat.
> 
> Among ex Muslims, it's a common theme to act like an extremist online so that others(both Muslims and non Muslims) can hate Islam and Muslims. I know, because I am an agnostic from Muslim background


Well spoken. This truth will inflame the genuine bhakts on pdf now because one of their favourite tactics lies exposed. Excellently done.

Watch padman and nilu and the rest of them attack you now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> It's a detailed topic which needs a lot of debate.



tumhe ek saal kay liye mulk badar kardena chaiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

El Sidd said:


> tumhe ek saal kay liye mulk badar kardena chaiye.



All flights are cancelled Baba ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> All flights are cancelled Baba ji.



Khasoosi Gahday per bitha kar rawana kardete hain. Social justice ka sawal hai


----------



## SIPRA

masterchief_mirza said:


> Well spoken. This truth will inflame the genuine bhakts on off now because one of their favourite tactics lies exposed. Excellently done.
> 
> Watch padman and nilu and the rest of them attack you now.



Attack of Chaddi Dhaaris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

El Sidd said:


> Khasoosi Gahday per bitha kar rawana kardete hain. Social justice ka sawal hai



Not possible during lockdown.


----------



## Nilu Pule

masterchief_mirza said:


> Protests by "civil society" in support of rapists for ulterior reasons is the uniquely Indian problem I am describing, not isolated incidents by scumbags, which occur everywhere.


Some relatives and friends of those rapists become civil society.
Most Hindus who expressed outrage are fringe elements.
Excellent! Are you a lawyer by profession?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> Not possible during lockdown.



Anarkali ko surang bana kar Iran bhagana para tha. Apke liye pori Bahria Town ki machinery sarf ki jaegi.

Insaf ki hakomat hai


----------



## Indos

Kaniska said:


> How are these issues handled in countries like Indonesia and Malaysia?
> 
> @Indos any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Let us not fight with this topic...Suggest us the best way to handle this situation if doctors advices not to bury any infected bodies...



We still properly buried any Muslim death according to Islam. This is I show you Jokowi burried his mother that was passed away 3 days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

El Sidd said:


> Anarkali ko surang bana kar Iran bhagana para tha. Apke liye pori Bahria Town ki machinery sarf ki jaegi.
> 
> Insaf ki hakomat hai



Oh bhai, sukoon say rehnay day ghar main lockdown k doraan. lol


----------



## masterchief_mirza

A


Nilu Pule said:


> https://indianexpress.com/article/i...ender-of-an-accused-opens-old-wounds-5076914/
> 
> Now you will say fake Hindu media. And grooming gangs of UK don't exist. I understand


Again, the point being made, that you ignore deliberately, is that Pakistani diaspora society rejects such evil acts. We don't come onto the streets and protest in support of scum. India takes a different approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> Oh bhai, sukoon say rehnay day ghar main lockdown k doraan. lol



nahi nahi nawabi kaaju apke ghar rashan paani pohach sakta ha to insaf bhi pohach sakta hai.

ab aap faisla karen. corona se pehle insaf se milna chahte hai ya corona se?


----------



## Nilu Pule

masterchief_mirza said:


> A
> 
> Again, the point being made, that you ignore deliberately, is that Pakistani diaspora society rejects such evil acts. We don't come onto the streets and protest in support of scum. India takes a different approach.


Btw some of them are Bengali Muslims too.

If you would ostarcize them then there would be no grooming gangs. Family ties and Ghairat are pretty important in the Muslim community. But you choose to indulge in symbolic gestures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

El Sidd said:


> nahi nahi nawabi kaaju apke ghar rashan paani pohach sakta ha to insaf bhi pohach sakta hai.
> 
> ab aap faisla karen. corona se pehle insaf se milna chahte hai ya corona se?



Corona nay Desperado kiya hua hai aajkal


----------



## Nilu Pule

masterchief_mirza said:


> A
> 
> Again, the point being made, that you ignore deliberately, is that Pakistani diaspora society rejects such evil acts. We don't come onto the streets and protest in support of scum. India takes a different approach.


Yeah right your pious Muslims coming on streets to protest forced conversion bill shows your reality. You are fooling no one angrezi babu


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> Corona nay Desperado kiya hua hai aajkal



forced marriage per article kab araha hai apka?


----------



## Ultima Thule

JafarQureshi said:


> You low IQ pagans will not understand how things work. Some things are done openly and some are done privately.


Islamic Brotherhood/ship doesn't going anywhere, but you should be careful to spreading or being a carrier of corona Virus


JafarQureshi said:


> Why should muslims follow your pagan constitution? All Muslims are mandated to follow sharia.


Can you following USA health department directives


----------



## Valar.

El Sidd said:


> forced marriage per article kab araha hai apka?



Baba ji, I dont wanna get banned during lockdown.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Nilu Pule said:


> Yeah right your pious Muslims coming on streets to protest forced conversion bill shows your reality. You are fooling no one angrezi babu


Bhai zaida tension na laina. Facts are facts. Sane, balanced Pakistanis openly condemn atrocities, whether such condemnation is needed or not. I haven't even seen you or Indian pdf-ers condemn rape of an underage Muslim minor girl, never mind Indian civil society. Luckily I have no desire to ask you to.

Anyway thread derailed. Please desist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> Baba ji, I dont wanna get banned during lockdown.



jo hona hai wo to hokar hi rahega


----------



## Tom_Cruise

Mentee said:


> Sooner or later you are going to be booted out of this forum



I wonder how many times that troll has been reported?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

masterchief_mirza said:


> Bhai zaida tension na laina. Facts are facts. Sane, balanced Pakistanis openly condemn atrocities, whether such condemnation is needed or not. I haven't even seen you or Indian pdf-ers condemn rape of an underage Muslim minor girl, never mind Indian civil society. Luckily I have no desire to ask you to.
> 
> Anyway thread derailed. Please desist.


Ok sahab. The fact that you consider relatives and friends of the rapists as civil society. And majority Hindus who protested as fringe elements shows your true intentions.

Most Hindus fail to see that extremists and so called moderates are the two sides of the same coin. But things will change thanks to internet and social media.


----------



## Valar.

El Sidd said:


> jo hona hai wo to hokar hi rahega



Mujh say ziada aapkay sath hota hai waisay. 




masterchief_mirza said:


> Anyway thread derailed. Please desist.



That was the entire motive from page one. To change the topic from scientific point of view or soft condemnation from Muslim community, divert the attention to Muslims being extremists and non tolerant on minorities and make it look like they deserve what's happening to them and then insist on doing that to Muslim minorities in other countries too - because well they are extremists and they deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> Mujh say ziada aapkay sath hota hai waisay.



Blame the Lakeer ke Fekir ya Hath ki Lakeer.



Cashew said:


> motive



Its called Prelude to Genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Cashew said:


> That was the entire motive from page one. To change the topic from scientific point of view or soft condemnation from Muslim community, divert the attention to Muslims being extremists and non tolerant on minorities and make it look like they deserve what's happening to them and then insist on doing that to Muslim minorities in other countries too - because well they are extremists and they deserve it.



Excellent post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

Cashew said:


> I know, because I am an agnostic from Muslim background


You sound rational.
But I hard to believe that some ex Muslim Pakistan will post on social media that too on Pakistani defence forum.
Even a VPN won't save you.


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> You sound rational.
> But I hard to believe that some ex Muslim Pakistan will post on social media that too on Pakistani defence forum.
> Even a VPN won't save you.



probably hiding in a basement in Tora Bora

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Nilu Pule said:


> You sound rational.
> But I hard to believe that some ex Muslim Pakistan will post on social media that too on Pakistani defence forum.
> Even a VPN won't save you.



Mentioning it every other day without any vpn for years and here I am. People here know which city I live in and what part of city I live in. They have seen my multiple pictures too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

Cashew said:


> Mentioning it every other day without any vpn for years and here I am. People here know which city I live in and what part of city I live in. They have seen my multiple pictures too



Shadi phir bhi nahi hui isse acha musalman hoja 4 zabardasti kara dete hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> probably hiding in a basement in Tora Bora


He sounds like an elite guy from a wealthy family. 

But I don't think any ex Muslim Pakistani would visit a Pakistani defence forum. That's like an invitation to forced disappearance



Cashew said:


> Mentioning it every other day without any vpn for years and here I am. People here know which city I live in and what part of city I live in. They have seen my multiple pictures too


Good one!
Mashal Khan posted a fb post on rationalism and got lynched to death on the campus. He never claimed to be an apostate.

You claim to be an ex Muslim posting freely on a Pakistani defence site and claim that your fellow PaKs know you personally. This is absurd. You can't blame me for doubting your credentials. 
@Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 @padamchen @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> He sounds like an elite guy from a wealthy family.
> 
> But I don't think any ex Muslim Pakistani would visit a Pakistani defence forum. That's like an invitation to forced disappearance



220 million people man. 220 million stories.

people don't sniff around others in Pakistan unless its a personal affair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> 220 million people man. 220 million stories.
> 
> people don't sniff around others in Pakistan unless its a personal affair.


You are absolutely right. It is possible to be an apostate in Pakistan. Infact there would be many. But they maintain secrecy. 

Those who post their heretic beliefs openly on the internet disappear or get murdered in Pakistan.

You are the smartest dude on this site. Do you really believe him?


----------



## Valar.

Nilu Pule said:


> He sounds like an elite guy from a wealthy family.
> 
> But I don't think any ex Muslim Pakistani would visit a Pakistani defence forum. That's like an invitation to forced disappearance
> 
> 
> Good one!
> Mashal Khan posted a fb post on rationalism and got lynched to death on the campus. He never claimed to be an apostate.
> 
> You claim to be an ex Muslim posting freely on a Pakistani defence site and claim that your fellow PaKs know you personally. This is absurd. You can't blame me for doubting your credentials.
> @Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 @padamchen @jamahir



My personal life is not topic at hand and I don't care what you(of all) think about my credentials. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Cashew said:


> My personal life is not topic at hand and I don't care what you(of all) think about my credentials. lol


Fair enough.

Maybe you can tag me in a relevant topic, I would love to know more.


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> But they maintain secrecy.



How many times does religion make an appearance in your daily routine to the extent of pushing the argument towards you versus me?

Most Muslims when pushed to a corner usually refer to Quranic recommendations of settling a dispute as to saying to you your God and to me my God.

Unless personal vendetta is an aspect. No one would ever know. 

Most ex Muslims in Pakistan are registered as Muslim to avail the government rights allotted with the religious rights. 

If stubbornness and stupidity leads people to their death, that is a matter of academic debate as to why people chose to run with the bulls or try to thread every needle they find on their skydiving routine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> How many times does religion make an appearance in your daily routine to the extent of pushing the argument towards you versus me?
> 
> Most Muslims when pushed to a corner usually refer to Quranic recommendations of settling a dispute as to saying to you your God and to me my God.
> 
> Unless personal vendetta is an aspect. No one would ever know.
> 
> Most ex Muslims in Pakistan are registered as Muslim to avail the government rights allotted with the religious rights.
> 
> If stubbornness and stupidity leads people to their death, that is a matter of academic debate as to why people chose to run with the bulls or try to thread every needle they find on their skydiving routine.


I try to put myself in shoes of others. If I were an ex Muslim living in Pakistan, I wouldn't do what he is been doing. Expressing your heretic beliefs in a youtube comments section, ok. But doing that on a Pakistani defence forum would be sheer stupidity. And divulging his personal details to fellow Pakistanis. This does not sound legit at all.


----------



## Valar.

Nilu Pule said:


> I try to put myself in shoes of others. If I were an ex Muslim living in Pakistan, I wouldn't do what he is been doing. Expressing your heretic beliefs in a youtube comments section, ok. But doing that on a Pakistani defence forum would be sheer stupidity. And divulging his personal details to fellow Pakistanis. This is does not sound legit at all.



It's Pakistan, not your Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mentee said:


> Sooner or later you are going to be booted out of this forum


See his date of joining and his post, he is a troll of high level Bhensa like group....

Many times reported but in vain....probably some high ranking member with some support from high ranks.
So expect no action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

Cashew said:


> It's Pakistan, not your Bharat.


Yeah right! Cuz professing atheism on social media gets you murdered in bharat.

Most probably an account using reverse psychology. Nevermind you have your fun.


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> I try to put myself in shoes of others. If I were an ex Muslim living in Pakistan, I wouldn't do what he is been doing. Expressing your heretic beliefs in a youtube comments section, ok. But doing that on a Pakistani defence forum would be sheer stupidity. And divulging his personal details to fellow Pakistanis. This does not sound legit at all.



If you believe all here with dissenting voices are some elite group of protected silver backs, you are mistaken.

Even the most authoritarian dictator of the country went around preaching freedom and liberty.

Only Indians and Bangladeshis have complained on this website of being harassed for voicing dissenting opinions on social media.



Nilu Pule said:


> Yeah right! Cuz professing atheism on social media gets you murdered in bharat.
> 
> Most probably an account using reverse psychology. Nevermind you have your fun.



But professing to have eaten beef in your life may 

If anything you are just giving Imran Khan the benefit of reverse swing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Nilu Pule said:


> Yeah right! Cuz professing atheism on social media gets you murdered in bharat.
> 
> Most probably an account using reverse psychology. Nevermind you have your fun.



Anyone can see your comments on this thread and all other threads and see what you think about minorities in your own country. This shyt I have read from Bharatis over the course of years and the shy that I have seen recently in your capital city to minorities makes me realize what kind of evil creatures you guys are.

Anyway, back to topic. Discuss why do you think Muslims' rights should be suppressed in your country. Bring on couple of other accounts too and have a circle jerk. Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Cashew said:


> Mentioning it every other day without any vpn for years and here I am. People here know which city I live in and what part of city I live in. They have seen my multiple pictures too


Good sir, you have literally set sanghee souls ablaze with silent rage at your brutal expose of their primary tactic against Muslims.

As you and I know, it is frankly an outdated tactic to false flag Muslims in this way, but then, hindutva is very much in the early stage of the learning curve as a fascist entity. Surprising, since they assure us that they've predated all other civilisations the world has ever seen. One would assume that simplistic impersonation of Muslims would have been rendered obsolete by now as a tactic for misrepresentation of Muslims by such a magnificent and eternal civilisation that has perpetuated continuously throughout and learned from all the great epochs of history.

If you've ever followed the analyses of @Mangus Ortus Novem and others here, you would be well aware of how hindutva is very much in the nascent stages of truly great and omnipotent potential in the great war for the soul of mankind.

@Mangus Ortus Novem Sir...this guy gets it. Isn't it great?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

Rather die at home get buried then go hospital to die and get cremated . 
Don’t declare death until bodies buried .

wickedest thing to burn bodies pagan custom that .hellfire punishment 
No sir not a chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

El Sidd said:


> But professing to have eaten beef in your life may
> 
> If anything you are just giving Imran Khan the benefit of reverse swing


Carrying beef might get you murdered in north India. Many Hindus have confessed to eating beef. I will name a few Makrandey Katju ( SC judge and SJW) , Kajol( actress) and Rishi Kapoor(IVC actor). Even my brother started eating when he was living in the US. He isn't shy of saying that in public. 



Cashew said:


> Anyone can see your comments on this thread and all other threads and see what you think about minorities in your own country. This shyt I have read from Bharatis over the course of years and the shy that I have seen recently in your capital city to minorities makes me realize what kind of evil creatures you guys are.
> 
> Anyway, back to topic. Discuss why do you think Muslims' rights should be suppressed in your country. Bring on couple of other accounts too and have a circle jerk. Bye.


Atleast I am honest about my views on Muslims (No problem with other minorities). But the same can't be said about mominz. An Islamic country expecting non Muslim country to be secular. What kind of hypocrisy is this? 
Why are they even here? When they should have gone to their newly created Islamic country? It is what it is. Bye good night!



masterchief_mirza said:


> Good sir, you have literally set sanghee souls ablaze with silent rage at your brutal expose of their primary tactic against Muslims.
> 
> As you and I know, it is frankly an outdated tactic to false flag Muslims in this way, but then, hindutva is very much in the early stage of the learning curve as a fascist entity.


I am chopping onions. I stand exposed.
But really.

9/11 was done by cia/mossad
26/11 was done by RSS.

We Muslims so cute and innocent. Why everybody conspiring against us?Who believes that other than Muslims themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Safriz said:


> Yes and that's why their life depends on host? Which is dead?


Yes,
BTW, wasn’t correcting you, backing you up...


----------



## terry5

Nilu Pule said:


> He isn't a false flagger. He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths.
> He is a Muslim. Only idiots will accuse him of being a non Muslim
> 
> 
> No way. I read his posts.
> 
> He is well versed with ayaats from Qur'an and Hadiths. He knows in which topics to quote what. No sanghi can do that



Pagan approval certificate lol 

elephant worshipper declaring who’s Muslim lol



Indos said:


> We still properly buried any Muslim death according to Islam. This is I show you Jokowi burried his mother that was passed away 3 days ago.



subhanAllah 

inanillahi wainal rajioun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JafarQureshi

seven0seven said:


> you should be careful to spreading or being a carrier of corona Virus



There is nothing we can do. Pray to Allah(swt) and carry on with your life.



seven0seven said:


> Can you following USA health department directives



What directives?


----------



## Ultima Thule

JafarQureshi said:


> There is nothing we can do. Pary to Allah(swt) and carry on with your life.


And Allah told us not to suicide concern your and others safety


JafarQureshi said:


> What directives?


don't go in gatherings/clubs etc etc/ keep the distance from others (at least 6 feet away)/ wash your hand with soup often/ wear a disposal mask/gloves etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

seven0seven said:


> And Allah told us not to suicide concern your and others safety
> 
> don't go in gatherings/clubs etc etc/ keep the distance from others (at least 6 feet away)/ wash your hand with soup often/ wear a disposal mask/gloves etc etc



1) Never been to clubs in my life. I even skip after work official meetings in bars.

2) If your conference room is 4 feet wide how can you be 6 feet away?

3) Washing hands? We muslims do not need to learn that from them

4) Masks? Two weeks ago, I went to doctors office. No one was wearing any masks. If they are not concerned, I am not.


----------



## Amazon

JafarQureshi said:


> We never request. We demand.



Don't expect from pagans.they don't know that during judgment day all Muslims will wake up from their graves and will answer to Allah.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

El Sidd said:


> Shadi phir bhi nahi hui isse acha musalman hoja 4 zabardasti kara dete hain




He still has a muslim name...Can still pretend to be Muslim and get married to 4


----------



## Ultima Thule

JafarQureshi said:


> 1) Never been to clubs in my life. I even skip after work official meetings in bars.
> 
> 2) If your conference room is 4 feet wide how can you be 6 feet away?
> 
> 3) Washing hands? We muslims do not need to learn that from them
> 
> 4) Masks? Two weeks ago, I went to doctors office. No one was wearing any masks. If they are not concerned, I am not.


2 week long ago, if you're the carrier you're spreading it

1- has lame justification, you're not the only one who lives in USA
2- also lame justification, you might be work online
3- its not specific to any race but a general direction
4-2 week long ago when total deaths are in USA 100-150 but now currently has toll of 1800+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

seven0seven said:


> 2 week long ago, if you're the carrier you're spreading it



May be but you cannot get tested if you are asymptomatic.



seven0seven said:


> 1- has lame justification, you're not the only one who lives in USA



Please elaborate what is lame.



seven0seven said:


> 2- also lame justification, you might be work online



I cannot. I have to run a manufacturing shop.



seven0seven said:


> 3- its not specific to any race but a general direction



Okay



seven0seven said:


> 4-2 week long ago when total deaths are in USA 100-150 but now currently has toll of 1800+



Are you accusing me of infecting all of them?


----------



## Khanivore

Nilu Pule said:


> https://indianexpress.com/article/i...ender-of-an-accused-opens-old-wounds-5076914/
> 
> Now you will say fake Hindu media.


The same media that fantasizes the shooting down of an F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

JafarQureshi said:


> Please elaborate what is lame.


This direction for all who lives in USA (Muslim/Non Muslims)


JafarQureshi said:


> I cannot. I have to run a manufacturing shop.


and how can you prove me that you're running manufacturing shop


JafarQureshi said:


> Are you accusing me of infecting all of them?


No but you're taking situation so lightly, its a serious situation for the whole world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

seven0seven said:


> This direction for all who lives in USA (Muslim/Non Muslims)



The fact is all bars and restaurants are closed. You can only take out food. It is immaterial as I do not go to those places. The restaurants don't serve halal food. So I cook at home.



seven0seven said:


> and how can you prove me that you're running manufacturing shop



Prove? You can take it or leave it. I am not pasting my ID card here.



seven0seven said:


> No but you're taking situation so lightly, its a serious situation for the whole world



Yes. I take it easy. Too much of anxiety is not good for my health.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Any burial ground is pollution. Maybe a few centuries back when the Human population was just in millions, burials would be fine. Now we have billions of people and dwindling groundwater supply. 

When viruses like these are going around god knows what else would happen if groundwater is contaminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Nilu Pule said:


> Carrying beef might get you murdered in north India. Many Hindus have confessed to eating beef. I will name a few Makrandey Katju ( SC judge and SJW) , Kajol( actress) and Rishi Kapoor(IVC actor). Even my brother started eating when he was living in the US. He isn't shy of saying that in public.



He is safer than them i can assure you.

It's not a survival issue



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> He still has a muslim name...Can still pretend to be Muslim and get married to 4



Will that be manipulation of system, people, religion or Pakistanis?


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

El Sidd said:


> He is safer than them i can assure you.
> 
> It's not a survival issue
> 
> 
> 
> Will that be manipulation of system, people, religion or Pakistanis?




I would say gaming of the system...it is a perfectly legitimate practice in business and the stock markets


----------



## El Sidd

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I would say gaming of the system...it is a perfectly legitimate practice in business and the stock markets



I would say its illegal as per constitution of Pakistan and a legitimate corrupt practice.


----------



## Ultima Thule

JafarQureshi said:


> Yes. I take it easy. Too much of anxiety is not good for my health.


and you're the part of this world


----------



## padamchen

masterchief_mirza said:


> Apologism for rape by civil society, just like apologism for terrorism (samjhota express) by the same civil society is inevitably a uniquely Indian experience.
> 
> 
> Well spoken. This truth will inflame the genuine bhakts on pdf now because one of their favourite tactics lies exposed. Excellently done.
> 
> Watch padman and nilu and the rest of them attack you now.



Neither padamchen or pule are bhakts.

They are both bhakt bashers.

Let us be accurate at the very least when trying to attack someone personally.



terry5 said:


> Rather die at home get buried then go hospital to die and get cremated .
> Don’t declare death until bodies buried .
> 
> wickedest thing to burn bodies pagan custom that .hellfire punishment
> No sir not a chance



You seem to have little idea about necessary official formalities and paperwork needed and timelines when someone dies in your home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

padamchen said:


> Neither padamchen or pule are bhakts.
> 
> They are both bhakt bashers.


Apologies. It is perhaps an oversimplification of a far more subtle state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

masterchief_mirza said:


> Apologies. It is perhaps an oversimplification of a far more subtle state of affairs.



Absolutely.

And there is nothing subtle in it from an Indian point of view ....

I belong to a class of Indians represented broadly by Shashi Tharoor when it comes to our politics, worldview, bhakts and Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

padamchen said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> And there is nothing subtle in it from an Indian point of view ....
> 
> I belong to a class of Indians represented broadly by Shashi Tharoor when it comes to our politics, worldview, bhakts and Muslims.



You claim to be a Shiv Sainik and then associate yourself to Shashi Tharoor?


----------



## padamchen

JafarQureshi said:


> You claim to be a Shiv Sainik and then associate yourself to Shashi Tharoor?



Absolutely.

Where is the dichotomy?


----------



## JafarQureshi

padamchen said:


> Where is the dichotomy?



I always thought Shiv Sena was ultra right (right of the right Re: BJP) while Congress was left of the center and BJP being right of the center. May be I am getting confused.


----------



## padamchen

JafarQureshi said:


> I always thought Shiv Sena was ultra right (right of the right Re: BJP) while Congress was left of the center and BJP being right of the center. May be I am getting confused.



Don't confuse politics with people.

Shashi Tharoor is ideologically more sainik than sanghi.


----------



## JafarQureshi

padamchen said:


> Don't confuse politics with people.
> 
> Shashi Tharoor is ideologically more sainik than sanghi.



That's a mess. So what is the use of the parties if you have both left and right in all parties?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

JafarQureshi said:


> That's a mess. So what is the use of the parties if you have both left and right in all parties?



Brilliant. You got the nass of India in 2020.

It's Pakistanis like you who are the need of the hour.

Most of your countrymen refuse to read the writing on the wall ....

Instead it's dancing elephants all the way and Amsterdam black.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Nilu Pule said:


> What a load of bs.
> In India all temples and churches have closed down voluntarily. Meanwhile there are hundreds of videos of Muslims congregating in masjids.
> 
> I don't blame the Muslims. I blame the government which does not understand lathis won't do the trick. You need more than that


Say what...

*Despite coronavirus, lakhs to gather in Ayodhya because this ‘Ram Navami is different’*

Source: https://theprint.in/india/governanc...-because-this-ram-navami-is-different/381972/

*Yogi Adityanath's Temple Run Hours After PM's Appeal To Avoid Gatherings*

Source: https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ayo...ndra-modis-appeal-to-avoid-gatherings-2200206

*Lockdown rules violated in Tamil Nadu, mass gathering at Trichy temple in cops' presence*







*Sea of devotees gather at Arattu festival in Kerala amidst coronavirus fears; flouts govt guidelines*

Source: https://www.dnaindia.com/india/spea...onavirus-fears-flouts-govt-guidelines-2818064

Hope the government understands that Lathis wont do shit on thick skinned hindus and do something more effective...



Nilu Pule said:


> No one forced them to. They created a separate Islamic country for themselves and then refused to migrate to their Islamic utopia. They chose to live off freebies given to them by Pagans. A case of weak Imaan.


Why are pagans forcing a muslim majority Jammu and Kashmir to stay with them? Shouldn't the pagans let them off? You want to steal and occupy their lands but dont want the muslims in there?



Nilu Pule said:


> Ok sahab. The fact that you consider relatives and friends of the rapists as civil society. And majority Hindus who protested as fringe elements shows your true intentions.
> 
> Most Hindus fail to see that extremists and so called moderates are the two sides of the same coin. But things will change thanks to internet and social media.


Yet they took "Tiranga" rallies in support of pedophile gang rapists who happened to be a temple priest and his family committing their acts in a temple. Lets face it, Fringe is no more fringe among Hindus... They are the majority now raping, maiming, looting and lynching minorities of this country. Civil society as per woke hindus is anti-hindu anyway. So stop clinging to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

JafarQureshi said:


> We never request. We demand.



I love this attitude of Muslims.

Cheen kar lenge sab kuch, bhale hi galat hi kayon na ho. "We are muslims, hence you have to adhere our demands, it does not matter how absurd that demand may be".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhoot Pishach said:


> I love this attitude of Muslims.
> 
> Cheen kar lenge sab kuch, bhale hi galat hi kayon na ho. "We are muslims, hence you have to adhere our demands, it does not matter how absurd that demand may be".


I think they learnt it from Hindus who are perennially in "khatre me"...

Supreme Court: Please dont burn crackers and stop pollution.
Woke Hindu: Hindu khatre me hai, lets do it. 

Advisory to Hindus: Please dont gather on holi and avoid groups(*Corona*)
Woke Hindu: Again Hindu khatre me hai, we will do it.

And the list goes on...


----------



## SIPRA

masterchief_mirza said:


> Apologies. It is perhaps an oversimplification of a far more subtle state of affairs.



Both @padamchen and @Nilu Pule are obviously extremist Hindutvadis, of *hardcore* variety, without any iota of doubt. There is hardly any subtlety involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> Both @padamchen and @Nilu Pule are obviously extremist Hindutvadis, of *hardcore* variety, without any iota of doubt. There is hardly any subtlety involved.



Hardcore patriots and nationalists.

I'm not Hindu so Hindutva is not and cannot be my scene.

Persian nationalism and revivalism, which is, has no connection to the rona dhona of these two nations and their populations ...



Bhoot Pishach said:


> I love this attitude of Muslims.
> 
> Cheen kar lenge sab kuch, bhale hi galat hi kayon na ho. "We are muslims, hence you have to adhere our demands, it does not matter how absurd that demand may be".



I don't love it, but definitely think it's worth emulating by other communities where they are in overpowering numbers themselves.

You cannot bring a knife to a gunfight ...


----------



## SIPRA

masterchief_mirza said:


> Apologies. It is perhaps an oversimplification of a far more subtle state of affairs.



No need for apology. Your assessment about these two posters is 100% correct and there is no subtlety involved.



padamchen said:


> Hardcore patriots and nationalists.
> 
> I'm not Hindu so Hindutva is not and cannot be my scene.



O Hazrat Doctor Sahib: I hardly ever agree with anything, you claim. Why would I agree with your assessment about yourself. I would make my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> No need for apology. Your assessment about these two posters is 100% correct and there is no subtlety involved.
> 
> 
> 
> O Hazrat Doctor Sahib: I hardly ever agree with anything, you claim. Why would I agree with your assessment about yourself. I would make my own.



You don't believe Im not Hindu?

This is my chain since I was in college ...

View attachment 618436

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Kaniska said:


> Let us not fight with this topic...Suggest us the best way to handle this situation if doctors advices not to bury any infected bodies...


Seal packing the body in a plastic bag as suggested by @W.11 and then inside a wooden box such that nobody will be allowed to open it before burial. Such procedures happen in many other cases such as fatal accidents etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> You don't believe Im not Hindu?



I never said that you are not a Parsi. In fact, I am not challenging, at all, the *factual* information, you have provided about yourself. Who am I to question it? I am challenging your opinions. In my parlance, you are a Parsi Hindutvadi. Even a Muslim, who supports Hindutvadi concepts and narratives, is Hindutvadi, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> I never said that you are not a Parsi. In fact, I am not challenging, at all, the *factual* information, you have provided about yourself. Who am I to question it? I am challenging your opinions. In my parlance, you are a Parsi Hindutvadi. Even a Muslim, who supports Hindutvadi concepts and narratives, is Hindutvadi, in my opinion.



I used to be.

Till I discovered that there was no place for a Parsi or any non Hindu in Hindutva.

At least not as an equal at the top.

I believed or was led to believe that Hindutva was equal to our shared cultural civilizational identity ... Not blood or religious ancestry.

Then I discovered that it was no different to a saffron ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Mujahid Memon said:


> Seal packing the body in a plastic bag as suggested by @W.11 and then inside a wooden box such that nobody will be allowed to open it before burial. Such procedures happen in many other cases such as fatal accidents etc.


Corona is a virus..
A virus intention is not to kill its host... its like commuting suicide...
Host die virus die..
The immune system reaction - or overreaction kills the Host...

A dead man after a few days is free of virus... burry him then......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> I used to be.
> 
> Till I discovered that there was no place for a Parsi or any non Hindu in Hindutva.
> 
> At least not as an equal at the top.



That is what exactly lead to the partition of British India. Indian National Congress was also a Hindutvadi organization, having a conglomerate of *soft*, *medium* and *hard* Hindutvadis, typical representation being Gandhi, Patel and Bal Gangadhar Tilak, respectively. These are my opinions, with which you have all the rights to disagree. My post was in this perspective, which I have made after study of Post-1870 political history of subcontinent. Otherwise, I have nothing against the common people, of any religious persuasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> That is what exactly lead to the partition of British India. Indian National Congress was also a Hindutvadi organization, having a conglomerate of *soft*, *medium* and *hard* Hindutvadis, typical representation being Gandhi, Patel and Bal Gangadhar Tilak, respectively. These are my opinions, with which you have all the rights to disagree. My post was in this perspective, which I have made after study of Post-1870 political history of subcontinent. Otherwise, I have nothing against the common people, of any religious persuasion.



The Congress traditionally is upper crust hardcore Hindu.

Hindutva on the other hand is the ideology of disaffected Brahmins of Maharashtra. Which now finds resonance among weaker gripey Hindus who have never been able to tackle Muslims in spite of their numerical superiority.

Hindutva is deeply entrenched in the psyche of those Hindus who could and never did fight the Muslim invaders, fell over like nine pins, and now belong largely to states with a serious Muslim problem.

Go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> The Congress traditionally is upper crust hardcore Hindu.
> 
> Hindutva on the other hand is the ideology of disaffected Brahmins of Maharashtra. Which now finds resonance among weaker gripey Hindus who have never been able to tackle Muslims in spite of their numerical superiority.
> 
> Hindutva is deeply entrenched in the psyche of those Hindus who could and never did fight the Muslim invaders, fell over like nine pins, and now belong largely to states with a serious Muslim problem.
> 
> *Go figure.*



I have already figured out, about 40 years back, when I was merely 22 years old.

Doctor Sahib: Kin chakron main parh gaye. Bechaari begum ka haath bataayo. Koyi bartan he maanjh dau.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> I have already figured out, about 40 years back, when I was merely 22 years old.
> 
> Doctor Sahib: Kin chakron main parh gaye. Bechaari begum ka haath bataayo. Koyi bartan he maanjh dau.



I am now washing them twice a day.first it was once. They are using big bhandas to make the dogs and cats food, because no one wants to touch the cookers that the maids used to use fir the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ShaikhKamal said:


> For those of the Muslim faith, cremation is forbidden.





Kaniska said:


> Let us not fight with this topic...Suggest us the best way to handle this situation if doctors advices not to bury any infected bodies...





Areesh said:


> Full proof from not increasing pollution in this world?





masterchief_mirza said:


> Cremation: no need at present as there is no evidence that covid transmission is greater as a consequence of burials than cremations.
> 
> Burials should occur as quickly as possible and after the body wrapping and casket is thoroughly decontaminated. Only one or two individuals should be allowed to handle the body.





SIPRA said:


> Minor issue.



I think people who died of Ebola were cremated.



masterchief_mirza said:


> Yeah... I don't think you are who you say you are buddy.





Mugen said:


> Disgusting attitude, esp. when you have no power. Every one can talk big, but be afraid the day you get put in your place.



I actually doubt if @JafarQureshi is really a Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> I am now washing them twice a day.first it was once. They are using big bhandas to make the dogs and cats food, because no one wants to touch the cookers that the maids used to use fir the same.



Man abhi iss duty say bacha hua hoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

dbc said:


> You think SARS-COV2 / COVID is fire proof? Cremation is safer, some virus like Smallpox can survive in a cadaver for years and contaminate ground water.



To underline the topic, I believe that people who died of Ebola were cremated.


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> Man abhi iss duty say bacha hua hoon.



All fancy elaborate dishes have been banned. This is what happens when women who never cook normally suddenly are forced to cook. Elaborate dishes take too many vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> Man abhi iss duty say bacha hua hoon.



Yeh aj b nae gia hasptaal?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SIPRA said:


> Both @padamchen and @Nilu Pule are obviously extremist Hindutvadis, of *hardcore* variety, without any iota of doubt. There is hardly any subtlety involved.


No no, it's more nuanced than that. It requires detailed analysis, for which time is short. For now, I agree that they don't fulfil the traditional hindutva definition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Yeh aj b nae gia hasptaal?



Array Bhai, Doctor Sahib nay bata tau diya hae, kay ghar per bhaanday maanjh rahay haen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> Array Bhai, Doctor Sahib nay bata tau diya hae, kay ghar per bhaanday maanjh rahay haen.



Kitna phatto hai. Aik Corona kia agia bartan manjna Shoro kr Dia

More like an excuse to impress as in a baho would do to save herself from the real deal

"a vaikho ami g m thodi Saaray dupatia'n no layca'n LA dittia'n" 

Re ami g : " pocha tera Budhra laci kisay Gandy khandan dey"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

masterchief_mirza said:


> No no, it's more nuanced than that. It requires detailed analysis, for which time is short. For now, I agree that they don't fulfil the traditional hindutva definition.



Alright, Sir Jee. This is how, Indian National Congress, at their times, tried to deceive generations after generations of Muslim leaders, including Sir Syed Ahmad Khan, Allama Iqbal and Quaid e Azam. Subtle deception and subterfuge is part and parcel of Hindu culture and civilization.

Having said that, all the respect for your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SIPRA said:


> Alright, Sir Jee. This is how, Indian National Congress, at their times, tried to deceive generations after generations of Muslim leaders, including Sir Syed Ahmad Khan, Allama Iqbal and Quaid e Azam. Subtle deception and subterfuge is part and parcel of Hindu culture and civilization.
> 
> Having said that, all the respect for your opinion.


Brother I just read the rest of your analysis posts, which are pretty close to what I was going to say. The key is that hindutva isn't restricted to Hindus. Whether non-Hindus or Hindus may pervade the upper echelon of hindutva leadership is irrelevant and a deliberate misdirection. All that matters is whether individuals are happy to serve the hindutva agenda. Not only non-Hindus, but dalits would never attain high ranking in hindutva. Anyway, luckily for Pakistan, understanding hindutva and chanakiya isn't rocket science. Even Pakistan's internal traitors of the pml-n variety know full well what India is - they are not ignorant of its machinations - rather they have been sold for a paltry price.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

masterchief_mirza said:


> Brother I just read the rest of your analysis posts, which are pretty close to what I was going to say. The key is that hindutva isn't restricted to Hindus. Whether non-Hindus or Hindus may pervade the upper echelon of hindutva leadership is irrelevant and a deliberate misdirection. All that matters is whether individuals are happy to serve the hindutva agenda. Not only non-Hindus, but dalits would never attain high ranking in hindutva. Anyway, luckily for Pakistan, understanding hindutva and chanakiya isn't rocket science. Even Pakistan's internal traitors of the pml-n variety know full well what India is - they are not ignorant of its machinations - rather they have been sold for a paltry price.



Excellent analysis and understanding. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Corona virus aate hi saare Pakistani Einstein ban gaye hain.



Sher sawa ser to pehle se hi the.


----------



## SIPRA

Mentee said:


> Kitna phatto hai. Aik Corona kia agia bartan manjna Shoro kr Dia



Bartan maanjhnay say aatma ko shaanti aur shakti milti hae.



padamchen said:


> Corona virus aate hi saare Pakistani Einstein ban gaye hain.
> 
> 
> 
> Sher sawa ser to pehle se hi the.



Einsteins tau yahaan gali gali main mil jaatay haen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

SIPRA said:


> have already figured out, about 40 years back, when I was merely 22 years old.


you waht !!!!!


----------



## Mentee

JonAsad said:


> you waht !!!!!



He's got more experience than you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Nilu Pule said:


> No.
> Even the Indian Christians are following the lockdown voluntarily. But Muslims are violating by gathering in Mosques during the lockdown.
> Indian Muslims pretend to be the biggest followers of the Indian constitution but they are they the only ones to put Sharia above it.
> 
> I will tag some Indian Muslims.
> @jamahir @AfrazulMandal @KhanBaba2 @The_Showstopper @GHALIB



Well, it is unfortunate that some Indian Muslims are going to mosques in these testing times. They should be duly punished.


----------



## SIPRA

JonAsad said:


> you waht !!!!!



Keya ho geya, Bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mentee said:


> He's got more experience than you


and i thought i am the only jolly good uncle here - that guy passed me by miles -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> Well, it is unfortunate that some Indian Muslims are going to mosques in these testing times. They should be duly punished.



Do you believe in selflessness when pursuing one's Nobel goal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

jamahir said:


> Well, it is unfortunate that some Indian Muslims are going to mosques in these testing times. They should be duly punished.


Of course you will generalize -


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> Do you believe in selflessness when pursuing one's Nobel goal?



Yes, that is possible, but in this case the personal noble goal is all about increasing one's own "divine points" which then turns the entire thing into selfishness. 



JonAsad said:


> Of course you will generalize -



Well, I am sure to find vids of those people from various parts of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

jamahir said:


> Well, I am sure to find vids of *those people* from various parts of India.


vidz of only those people you intend to look for? ... truth is out there maybe widen your search criteria a little -


----------



## Nilu Pule

The_Showstopper said:


> Say what...
> 
> *Despite coronavirus, lakhs to gather in Ayodhya because this ‘Ram Navami is different’*
> 
> Source: https://theprint.in/india/governanc...-because-this-ram-navami-is-different/381972/
> 
> *Yogi Adityanath's Temple Run Hours After PM's Appeal To Avoid Gatherings*
> 
> Source: https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ayo...ndra-modis-appeal-to-avoid-gatherings-2200206
> 
> *Lockdown rules violated in Tamil Nadu, mass gathering at Trichy temple in cops' presence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sea of devotees gather at Arattu festival in Kerala amidst coronavirus fears; flouts govt guidelines*
> 
> Source: https://www.dnaindia.com/india/spea...onavirus-fears-flouts-govt-guidelines-2818064
> 
> Hope the government understands that Lathis wont do shit on thick skinned hindus and do something more effective...
> 
> 
> Why are pagans forcing a muslim majority Jammu and Kashmir to stay with them? Shouldn't the pagans let them off? You want to steal and occupy their lands but dont want the muslims in there?
> 
> 
> Yet they took "Tiranga" rallies in support of pedophile gang rapists who happened to be a temple priest and his family committing their acts in a temple. Lets face it, Fringe is no more fringe among Hindus... They are the majority now raping, maiming, looting and lynching minorities of this country. Civil society as per woke hindus is anti-hindu anyway. So stop clinging to them.


1) Most of those incidents occurred before Modi's announcement
2) Kashmir wouldn't be a part of India if you Muslims left India after partition. You are the ones to be blamed.
3) The fact remains most Hindus protested what happened.


SIPRA said:


> Both @padamchen and @Nilu Pule are obviously extremist Hindutvadis, of *hardcore* variety, without any iota of doubt. There is hardly any subtlety involved.


@padamchen is a Zoroastrian. I think many pdf members know him in real life.

I recieved death threats from Hinduwadis on this forum.

If I am a hardcore Hinduwadi, then all of you are practising Muslims. No need to elaborate further.

Criticizing Muslims automatically makes one Hindu extremist. If we apply the same standard to Muslims, then Muslims who not only criticize but use derogatory comments against people of other faiths and their beliefs are ISIS members. That includes most Muslims on pdf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> cats food



How are the cats ?? still living on the roof ?? Can you post photos ??


----------



## The_Showstopper

Nilu Pule said:


> 1) Most of those incidents occurred before Modi's announcement
> 2) Kashmir wouldn't be a part of India if you Muslims left India after partition. You are the ones to be blamed.
> 3) The fact remains most Hindus protested what happened.


LOL Modi's announcement... Weren't people advised not to come out even before Modi announced. So what were these hindus smoking??
Irrespective of Indian muslims moving out of India, Jammu and Kashmir is a muslim majority state under a forceful occupation of hindu majority country. And Indian muslims have nothing to do with Jammu and kashmiri muslims...
The fact is that most hindus weren't really outraged, they were busy drawing parellels to downplay the gang rape of a muslim child in a temple by pedophile rapist hindu preist well supported by fellow hindus.
*Kathua Tragedy: Hindutva India In denial*
*Indian girl's rape and murder raises Muslim-Hindu tensions*
*Politics over rape: Hindu extremists demand release of 8-year old muslim girl's rapists *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

The_Showstopper said:


> Irrespective of Indian muslims moving out of India, Jammu and Kashmir is a muslim majority state under a forceful occupation of hindu majority country. And Indian muslims have nothing to do with Jammu and kashmiri muslims...


There would be no thing such as Indian Muslim if you would have migrated to Pakistan as you were supposed to do. 

The fact remains Muslim elite of Kashmir would not prefer India over Pakistan if India 
did a total exchange of population. 

You say you have nothing to do with Kashmiri Muslims. 

Yet you are here fighting for the cause of your Kashmiri brothers. 

Who are you fooling? I have seen the likes of you cheering for Pakistan all my life.


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> There would be no thing such as Indian Muslim if you would have migrated to Pakistan as you were supposed to do.
> 
> The fact remains Muslim elite of Kashmir would not prefer India over Pakistan if India
> did a total exchange of population.
> 
> You say you have nothing to do with Kashmiri Muslims.
> 
> Yet you are here fighting for the cause of your Kashmiri brothers.
> 
> Who are you fooling? I have seen the likes of you cheering for Pakistan all my life.



This is what I call *Hindutvadi* thinking (Refer our private communication).


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> This is what I call *Hindutvadi* thinking (Refer our private communication).


Thanks for making it public.
Hinduwadis play 'Good Indian Muslim' 'Bad Indian Muslim' game . To me all of them are traitors. Their loyalty lie with Saudi, Iran, Turkey and Pakistan depending on sectarian belief.

Khilafat movement showed their true colors.

Unfortunately Hinduwadis never learn from the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> Thanks for making it public.
> Hinduwadis play 'Good Indian Muslim' 'Bad Indian Muslim'. To me all of them are traitors. Their loyalty lie with Saudi, Iran, Turkey and Pakistan depending on sectarian belief.
> 
> Khilafat movement showed their true colors.
> 
> Unfortunately Hinduwadis never learn from the history.



Good that you have understood now, what I wanted to convey.


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> Good that you have understood now, what I wanted to convey.


Absolutely not!

You think I want a Hindu rashtra. I want secular India with population transfer that should have done way back in 47

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> You think I want a Hindu rashtra. I want secular India with population transfer that should have done way back in 47



I told you once that partition of *British India* was not carried out on the basis of "Transfer of Population". Neither, any of the stakeholders ever proposed or discussed it, even obliquely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> I told you once that partition of *British India* was not carried out on the basis of "Transfer of Population". Neither, any of the stakeholders ever proposed or discussed it, even obliquely.



So you made a separate country of all British India Muslims and did not want any Muslim migration from the other side. Totally believable.

Nothing different when IVC Pakistani Muslims mock racially inferior Gangu Muslims on Pakistan related threads. Then shed tears for them in India related threads.

The fact remains west and east Pakistan forcibly expelled it's non Muslims. And India had to accommodate it. 1941 census is a testimony to that fact.

If Hinduwadis muster the courage to carry out a nation wide pogrom, you will have to swallow your racial pride and accept them.


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> How are the cats ?? still living on the roof ?? Can you post photos ??















Nilu Pule said:


> 1) Most of those incidents occurred before Modi's announcement
> 2) Kashmir wouldn't be a part of India if you Muslims left India after partition. You are the ones to be blamed.
> 3) The fact remains most Hindus protested what happened.
> 
> @padamchen is a Zoroastrian. I think many pdf members know him in real life.
> 
> I recieved death threats from Hinduwadis on this forum.
> 
> If I am a hardcore Hinduwadi, then all of you are practising Muslims. No need to elaborate further.
> 
> Criticizing Muslims automatically makes one Hindu extremist. If we apply the same standard to Muslims, then Muslims who not only criticize but use derogatory comments against people of other faiths and their beliefs are ISIS members. That includes most Muslims on pdf.



I of course admire your clarity of thought.

And look wistfully at your PDF curve that allows you to continue to express it without getting banned.

Such (a lot more ...) for me was 2009-2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilu Pule

padamchen said:


> And look wistfully at your PDF curve that allows you to continue to express it without getting banned.


You are highly mistaken.
They banned me for harmless posts pre Coronavirus outbreak. Shameless Indians including Hinduwadis report my post.

And I don't have multiple accounts like many Indians do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> So *you* made a separate country of all British India Muslims and did not want any Muslim migration from the other side. Totally believable.



I didn't make a separate country, because I was not present then in 1947.

Pakistan was not made to accommodate all the *British-Indian* Muslims. You are grossly fabricating and concocting this thing, I don't know, out of where, probably from your Hindutvadi thinking. Refer me any official document, pertaining to the partition of British India, where it is stated.



Nilu Pule said:


> Nothing different when IVC Pakistani Muslims mock racially inferior Gangu Muslims on Pakistan related threads. Then shed tears for them in India related threads.



You are quoting and responding me. I don't ascribe to the said theory and narrative. I first time came to know of this term IVC on PDF.



Nilu Pule said:


> The fact remains west and east Pakistan forcibly expelled it's non Muslims. And India had to accommodate it. 1941 census is a testimony to that fact.



Forced expulsion and displacement was both way and reciprocal, in its time frame, intensity, severity and quantum. Read independent history, and not that written by some Lallu Kumar or Panjju Kapoor.



Nilu Pule said:


> If Hinduwadis muster the courage to carry out a nation wide pogrom, you will have to swallow your racial pride and accept them.



As I told you, this is exactly, what is called *extremist Hindutvadi* thinking.

"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably _is_ a duck."

In any case, go ahead with it, if you can.



padamchen said:


> I of course admire your clarity of thought.



"Khawjay da gawah daddu"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> I didn't make a separate country, because I was not present then in 1947.
> 
> Pakistan was not made to accommodate all the *British-Indian* Muslims. You are grossly fabricating and concocting this thing, I don't know, out of where, probably from your Hindutvadi thinking. Refer me any official document, pertaining to the partition of British India, where it is stated.


Your Islamist thinking fails to see the obvious. Jinnah was not a son of the soil. How Muslim league performed in 1937 Pakistan is well known. The staunchest supporters of Pakistan were from current geographical region of India. So you think they made a separate Muslim country when they had no intention of moving there? Yeah right we ought to believe you.



SIPRA said:


> You are quoting and responding me. I don't ascribe to the said theory and narrative. I first time came to know of this term IVC on PDF.


Who are you trying to fool? You used the racial slur 'Gangu' in your posts quote often.
Only IVC bhaiyyas call Ganga Bhaiyyas 'Gangu'.



SIPRA said:


> Forced expulsion and displacement was both way and reciprocal, in its time frame, intensity, severity and quantum. Read independent history, and not that written by some Lallu Kumar or Panjju Kapoor.


I will read books authored by Osama bin Laden and Anjem Choudhary like you do.

Non-Muslims were forcibly expelled only from Punjab. As opposed to Pakistan which kicked then from every region.



SIPRA said:


> As I told you, this is exactly, what is called *extremist Hindutvadi* thinking.
> 
> "If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably _is_ a duck."
> 
> In any case, go ahead with it, if you can.


Yeah! You are an ISIS ideolgue. Let's not forget ISIS quotes verses from Qur'an and Hadiths before executing non Muslims and forcing non Muslim females to become sex slaves.

Be proud of what you are!


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> I didn't make a separate country, because I was not present then in 1947.
> 
> Pakistan was not made to accommodate all the *British-Indian* Muslims. You are grossly fabricating and concocting this thing, I don't know, out of where, probably from your Hindutvadi thinking. Refer me any official document, pertaining to the partition of British India, where it is stated.
> 
> 
> 
> You are quoting and responding me. I don't ascribe to the said theory and narrative. I first time came to know of this term IVC on PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Forced expulsion and displacement was both way and reciprocal, in its time frame, intensity, severity and quantum. Read independent history, and not that written by some Lallu Kumar or Panjju Kapoor.
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you, this is exactly, what is called *extremist Hindutvadi* thinking.
> 
> "If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably _is_ a duck."
> 
> In any case, go ahead with it, if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> "Khawjay da gawah daddu"



Please translate Pakistani into Indian.


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> View attachment 618508
> 
> View attachment 618522



Aww... that is a new bunch of babies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> Aww... that is a new bunch of babies.



Yup. In my workout shed. Giving me company. This one is a clever mum. And unperturbed by my presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Nilu Pule said:


> Your Islamist thinking fails to see the obvious. Jinnah was not a son of the soil. How Muslim league performed in 1937 Pakistan is well known. The staunchest supporters of Pakistan were from current geographical region of India. So you think they made a separate Muslim country when they had no intention of moving there? Yeah right we ought to believe you.



Don't go hither and thither and don't beat about the bush. Produce any official document, governing the partition of British-India, which states that Pakistan and India were made to accommodate all the Muslim and Non-Muslim populations of the British India, respectively, on the basis of complete, or even substantial, geographical transfer of the population, on religious basis. Is it really difficult for you to understand, what I am asking for. You are not answering it, because you know that there is no such thing.



Nilu Pule said:


> Who are you trying to fool? You used the racial slur 'Gangu' in your posts quote often.
> Only IVC bhaiyyas call Ganga Bhaiyyas 'Gangu'.



I, of course, used this term, but not in the meaning, you are alluding to. I use it for the people of Hinduvadi thinking; because it sounds good.

"Kahan Raja Bhoj, Kahan Gangu Taili"



Nilu Pule said:


> I will read books authored by Osama bin Laden and Anjem Choudhary like you do.



Irrelevant response.



Nilu Pule said:


> Non-Muslims were forcibly expelled only from Punjab. As opposed to Pakistan which kicked then from every region.



I repeat: "Forced expulsion and displacement was both way and reciprocal, in its time frame, intensity, severity and quantum, in accordance with all independent historical accounts." Period.



Nilu Pule said:


> Yeah! You are an ISIS ideolgue. Let's not forget ISIS quotes verses from Qur'an and Hadiths before executing non Muslims and forcing non Muslim females to become sex slaves.



Irrelevant response.



Nilu Pule said:


> Be proud of what you are!



"Pride hath a fall."



padamchen said:


> Yup. In my workout shed. Giving me company. This one is a clever mum. And unperturbed by my presence.



Array Doctor Sahib: Yeh thread billiyon per naeen hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> Don't go hither and thither and don't beat about the bush. Produce any official document, governing the partition of British-India, which states that Pakistan and India were made to accommodate all the Muslim and Non-Muslim populations of the British India, respectively, on the basis of complete, or even substantial, geographical transfer of the population, on religious basis. Is it really difficult for you to understand, what I am asking for. You are not answering it, because you know that there is no such thing.


We both know there is no such document.
Because it was so obvious what should have happened after partition.


SIPRA said:


> I, of course, used this term, but not in the meaning, you are alluding to. I use it for the people of Hinduvadi thinking; because it sounds good.
> 
> "Kahan Raja Bhoj, Kahan Gangu Taili"


You can use the word 'gangu' all you want. You think I feel offended. It proves you are a racist just like your other master race IVC fellows.

Btw 'Gangu' was coined for Ganga belt Indians irrespective of their religion.

N word is reserved for Muslim blacks too. So your pathetic attempt to show that you only use it for Hinduwadis is futile.
Be proud.


SIPRA said:


> I repeat: "Forced expulsion and displacement was both way and reciprocal, in its time frame, intensity, severity and quantum, in accordance with all independent historical accounts." Period.


If it's intensity was the same in both Pakistan and India. There would be no Muslims left in India.



SIPRA said:


> "Pride hath a fall."


Keep saying that to yourself, so you might become humble eventually.



SIPRA said:


> Irrelevant response.


It's Irrelevant because you cannot refute it.
I thought you atleast would call ISIS a creation of Jews. But you missed that boat


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> Please translate Pakistani into Indian.



Urdu translation is "Khawaja ka gawah (witness) maendak (frog)"

It is a Punjabi proverb, which is said when, in a dispute, a fellow is supported by someone subordinate to him, or his very close relation.



Nilu Pule said:


> We both know there is no such document.
> Because it was *so obvious* what should have happened after partition.



No comment, except: 



Nilu Pule said:


> Btw 'Gangu' was coined for Ganga belt Indians irrespective of their religion.



I also used to use it irrespective of religion. For example, if allowed by the Mods, I would use it for @padamchen as well.



Nilu Pule said:


> If it's intensity was the same in both Pakistan and India. There would be no Muslims left in India.



Of course intensity and quantum of expulsions and other crimes, in numbers and extent, were the same. 



Nilu Pule said:


> Keep saying that to yourself, so you might become humble.



I am already a humble person.



Nilu Pule said:


> It's Irrelevant because you cannot refute it.



I am not here to refute everything, which comes into the mind of any person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

SIPRA said:


> Urdu translation is "Khawaja ka gawah (witness) maendak (frog)"
> 
> It is a Punjabi proverb, which is said when, in a dispute, a fellow is supported by someone subordinate to him, or his very close relation.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment, except:
> 
> 
> 
> I also used to use it irrespective of religion. For example, if allowed by the Mods, I would use it for @padamchen as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course intensity and quantum of expulsions and other crimes, in numbers and extent, were the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I am already a humble person.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not here to refute everything, which comes into the mind of any person.


Carry on! Atleast you shown your true colors. A racist Islamist like most of your fellow PaKs. I thought you were different but I was wrong.

You can say whatever about me. But I have been honest about my views since day 1 inspite of hate from secular and Hinduwadi Indians. I did not use deceit.

India and other countries need to take care of the menace once for all. Some people can never change their violent ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> Don't go hither and thither and don't beat about the bush. Produce any official document, governing the partition of British-India, which states that Pakistan and India were made to accommodate all the Muslim and Non-Muslim populations of the British India, respectively, on the basis of complete, or even substantial, geographical transfer of the population, on religious basis. Is it really difficult for you to understand, what I am asking for. You are not answering it, because you know that there is no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I, of course, used this term, but not in the meaning, you are alluding to. I use it for the people of Hinduvadi thinking; because it sounds good.
> 
> "Kahan Raja Bhoj, Kahan Gangu Taili"
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant response.
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat: "Forced expulsion and displacement was both way and reciprocal, in its time frame, intensity, severity and quantum, in accordance with all independent historical accounts." Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant response.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pride hath a fall."
> 
> 
> 
> Array Doctor Sahib: Yeh thread billiyon per naeen hae.



I'm passing time man.

After 10 years nothing left to say.

Best to let younger generations from both sides have the fun we've already had.



SIPRA said:


> Urdu translation is "Khawaja ka gawah (witness) maendak (frog)"
> 
> It is a Punjabi proverb, which is said when, in a dispute, a fellow is supported by someone subordinate to him, or his very close relation.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment, except:
> 
> 
> 
> I also used to use it irrespective of religion. For example, if allowed by the Mods, I would use it for @padamchen as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course intensity and quantum of expulsions and other crimes, in numbers and extent, were the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I am already a humble person.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not here to refute everything, which comes into the mind of any person.



Why wud any mod not allow you to abuse me or protect me.

I'm already on a warning for using a common word for buttocks.

They are waiting for me to slip. Which I will when I get bored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> Best to let younger generations from both sides have the fun we've already had.



Tau keya ab billiyaan paal loon.



padamchen said:


> Why wud any mod not allow you to abuse me or protect me.



I have never abused any poster on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

SIPRA said:


> Tau keya ab billiyaan paal loon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never abused any poster on PDF.



And I don't think you will.

We have cats and dogs. And a nevla (mongoose) and snakes. Eagles. Parrots. And a couple of gir cows.

Neighbors have geese, ducks, tortoises, dogs, and horses.

This is in the heart of Poona.

Generation of Doc have grown up surrounded by animals. Great for immunity and general mental peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

jamahir said:


> I think people who died of Ebola were cremated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually doubt if @JafarQureshi is really a Muslim.



That Jafar guy is really a troll...Not sure how PDF admin is not validating his profile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JafarQureshi

jamahir said:


> I actually doubt if @JafarQureshi is really a Muslim.



I do not need certificate from closet Hindus like you.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Nilu Pule said:


> There would be no thing such as Indian Muslim if you would have migrated to Pakistan as you were supposed to do.


Why would I migrate to some other place leaving my home? Maybe you can migrate to Rapist Hindu baba's very own hindu country aka Kailasa... What say



Nilu Pule said:


> The fact remains Muslim elite of Kashmir would not prefer India over Pakistan if India
> did a total exchange of population.


There wouldn't be just total population exchange but also land transfer. That will be more justified...



Nilu Pule said:


> You say you have nothing to do with Kashmiri Muslims.
> 
> Yet you are here fighting for the cause of your Kashmiri brothers.


Where did you see me fighting for Kashmiri cause? I am raising my voice against inhumane treatment of my fellow humans at the hands of extremist Hindu fascist government. Even Prashant Bhaushan, Ms Arundhati Roy etc do the same. Are they brothers/sisters of Kashmiri muslims?



Nilu Pule said:


> Who are you fooling? I have seen the likes of you cheering for Pakistan all my life.


And I have seen the likes of you selling your soul to Pakistan for a few crumbs. Such is your kind...










Your kind first kill our Jawans and then dance on their deaths to reap electoral benefits...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I hope SL Government will look into this



So Pakistani members realize this @ShaikhKamal is Bharti multiple ID rat who is creating threads after threads on religious grounds because he know how to play with Pakistani brains which are very sensitive and nazuk to problems of Muslims around the globe while inside pakistan they are Shia Sunni, hindu Muslim Christian etc etc.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Corona virus is just an excuse to hound Muslims.

We need a separate country for ourselves.
Then we may or may not merge with Pakistan. We shall see.


----------

